# BIND on Gentoo :/

## rafailowski

Salut!!

Quelqu'un pourrait il me venir en aide sur la mise en service de bind...

 j'ai vu quelques topics sur le sujet mais je n'ai toujours pas reussi a le faire fonctionner... 

Par la même occasion, je me suis rendu compte que je n'arrivai pas a faire ce que je voulais de metalog, en l'occurence logger les mefaits de bind...

d'avance merci de votre aide.....

Pour etre plus precis sur bind...

quand je le lance...

/etc/init.d/named start ....

OK

mais impossible de le relancer ni meme de le stopper

d'ailleurs il ne se lance pas du tout!!!

quand je veux le stopper j'ai une erreur

quand je veux le relancer, il dit qu'il est encore en service (normal)...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=2638&highlight=bind

en fait, dans mes recherches, j'ai vu que je n'etais pas le seul.. mais les solutions proposées ne fonctionnent pas...

notamment, modifier les permissions de /var/run/named ....

bref, il semblerait vu les reponses que cela vienne du fait que named n'arrive pas a creer son Pid (dites moi si je me trompe)... enfin c'est ce que j'en ai compris 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Si quelqu'un peut me venir en aide ....

et puis au passage si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment configurer correctement metalog, par exemple auditer Bind... je suis preneur...

merci d'avance..

----------

## px

Le plus simple a mon avis est d'installer webmin puis de configurer bind en l'utilisant. Cela marche plutot bien et les fichiers ne sont pas trop surchargés. Il te permettra aussi de stopper et redémarrer le named.

Pour ton probleme justement de stop et de restart, je me demande si il ne faut pas utiliser la commande service.

Désolé de ne pouvoir être plus précis mais j'ai configuré ca il y a quelques temps deja et je ne m'en souvien pas par coeur. Si le problème continue, il serait peut-etre utile de paste tes fichiers de configs.

----------

## rafailowski

merci pour ta reponse px...

pour ce qui est es fichiers de conf.. je les ai testé sur un BIND installé sur une redhat7.3 avec BIND9.2.1, pour voir et ca fonctionne.... apparemment il semble que cela vienne plus de l'install a proprement parler... ,  mais je laisse ca de cote car j'ai bcp de boulot en ce moment, dans quelques temps je reprendrai ca.... merci encore px

----------

